# Planning for the East (2010+)



## Blake Bowden (Feb 17, 2009)

How many of you Jr/Sr Deacons and Jr/Sr Wardens are already planning for the East? Are you practicing the ritual work? Are you working on your certification? What goals will you set for your Lodge? Hopefully within the next 3-4 years, I will serve as Worshipful Master. Even though it's down the road, I've already started planning what I need to do and what goals I would like the Lodge to meet.

Here's a few things I thought of...

1. A Lodge Newsletter.

2. If a Brother would like to attend Lodge, but is unable to drive, we need to figure out a way for someone to pick him up.

3. Hold an Open House twice a year. I don't care if this was tried before and the turnout was good or bad. We have all new literature and videos that could be presented. The cost would be minimal.

4. Once a Brother reaches the sublime Degree of a Master Mason, a picture and small article would be published in the local newspaper. If the Lions can post a lengthy article about a guest speaker, we sure as hell can acknowledge a Brother becoming a Master Mason.

5. A Bi-Weekly practice night (at a minimum) will be implemented.

6. Support for our local FFA members. (Thanks for the advice!)

7. Keep track of all Birthdays, and send cards out. I already have them designed.

8. The SW, JW, SD, and JD will be assigned Buddy Lists. They will be in charge of calling their "buddies" to remind them of Lodge meetings. They will be responsible each and every month.

9. Encourage our wives to attend meals prior to Lodge. Not only would this provide a wonderful social gathering for the younger women, but may benefit the OES. We're fortunate that many of our older Ladies attend, but if we encourage our "younger" wives to also, it may bridge the gap. I know many of us are concerned about bringing our children. Let those little buggers run wild! Remember, the will have fond memories of Mommy and Daddy attending Lodge activities!!

10. 10 minutes of EVERY lodge meeting would be allocated for education, poems, lectures, etc. I don't want to hear moaning and groaning. If you have no desire for further light, go somewhere else. 

11. Cards should be sent out to those Brethren who are unable to attend Lodge. Just because they're physically unable to, doesn't mean they are less important because one day we'll be in their shoes.

12. There will be a Superbowl party at the Lodge. The Brethren, wives and children are welcome. No alcohol, but the popcorn machine and other goodies would be there. Possibly invite friends who are non Masons.

13. Twice a year, there will be a "improve the Lodge" day. The Lodge will be cleaned top to bottom, air filters changed, vents cleaned, floors shined etc. Lets show our facility the respect it's due.

14. Buy an answering machine. Having a lodge phone number does little service if people cannot get a hold of anyone.

15. A donation pot will be provided for dinners. During these trying times, it's unfair to expect a Brother to cover the cost of feeding the entire Lodge. Just because one person may be able to, doesn't mean others can. To me it's only fair.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 18, 2009)

All great ideas! Don't try to do all of them yourself, but spread the workload around as much as possible. You're going to have a great year when you get in the East!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 18, 2009)

THIS IS GOOD, you are on trick, dont stop now.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Planning for the East (2009+)*

Well so far our Lodge has implemented 1, 4, 5, 9, 10, 14 and then some!


----------



## kcir (Mar 29, 2010)

I have visited many lodges here in Texas but haven't always been received as well as I could have been.  Usually, they just check my dues card and drivers license, say welcome to the lodge and then I am on my own.  When lodge is over, they say, come again.  It would be nice for an officer of the lodge to be  designated as the person to receive first time visitors.  Introduce them to the brothers of the lodge, show them the lodge room and give them a tour of the facilities, sit with them if there is a meal before lodge opens, sit with them during lodge.  Make them feel welcome and just maybe they will come back and perhaps even join the lodge.  this is what we did in my lodge and it worked well.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 29, 2010)

All great ideas.  Sounds like you have some good plans for the East.  I've already begun my planning for the East, and I will be borrow some of your ideas.

My Lodge already has a website which I hope to make better use of.  Plus I want to create an email list so that we can send any time sensative info out to members with email addresses.


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 29, 2010)

Great ideas.  My lodge has a weekly practice.  So far I have only attended before the practice to fellowship.


----------



## Papatom (Mar 30, 2010)

I think you missed the most important thing, SET EXAMPLE, do you attend other lodges, I take my younger brothers (EA,FC's) to the lodges close to here and both lodges welcome them very warmly, teach EA'S and FC'S how to do he floor work and let them work in the degrees,? An EA can confer the EA degree if he knows the work. And any other station or place. I took an EA to a another lodge and he presented the coin. That made my day.


----------



## Joe R. Pearson (Mar 30, 2010)

Very Good Points..After I became W.M. of my lodge ,I was asked what was on my Agenda for the upcomming year by a older brother.My reply was " What Agenda". My only plan was to remember how to open and close..I was not prepared..Thanks for the list and I hope other brothers will see the importance in it.  Joe Pearson P.M. Arlington Heights Lodge #1184.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Apr 4, 2010)

Brother Blake, I think these are all very good ideas and goals. I will be in the East in 2011-2112. With the efforts and work of a few of us we are stirring a stagnant pond, and getting it fresh again. I would talk to one or another, and they didn't know how we would hang on much longer. There were even Brothers who had left and joined other Lodges who wanted this closed, as there just was not much activity. After reading some of the posts here early on, I suggested a Pancake Breakfast. Wow!! I was put in charge of it WHAT!!!??? Ok, someone has to do something I guess... Well, it was open to the public, and Brothers were asked to come down as well. Hmmm, they actually came. Oh, and we made a little change for the bank account. Now, it is EXPECTED!! I talked to a fellow I had worked with before retiring form Law Enforcement, and asked if he was a member at one of the other lodges. He said he wasn't, but was at mine. ??? I had not seen him there. I told him I had joined the Lodge, and would like to see him come by when he could. Brother LJ has been one of the greatest assets we have now. He was not offered anything to do in the past, and didn't feel needed. Boy has that changed. The WM has a policy of appointing you to be in charge of whatever you mention. It's really been good too, as we ALL feel needed now!! We are getting a lot more done, we are getting more visitors, and more help. My plan is to get the Brethren to do things I'd like to see done BEFORE i get here! I don't want the credit, just an easy year  I know from my experience, it takes folks who are willing to work, but we also have to look outside of our Lodge to see what works, and then decide if we can implement it. Ok, I'll go ahead and admit it, I probably swipe more ideas from this Group, than anyone else does, but I do give ya'll credit for it.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry for the old thread revival. 

Blake, I'm going to borrow a few of these if that's ok. Are there any of these that worked really well or did you learn anything with implementing these that could have been done differently?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 25, 2017)

and no cell phones ;P


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes, that will be added. Cell phones use has changed a lot since 2010.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2017)

If all goes according to plan I"ll assume the East in December. Have been paying close attention to everything having to do with the Lodge. Plus the Past Masters will be there to guide and advise me. I think that I'll be ready when the time comes....at least I hope so, lol.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> and no cell phones


This is one thing that we both agree on!


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Jan 25, 2017)

Just arrived in the East, myself; guess I'm an old hand now, I've been here since Sunday afternoon.

These are all great ideas - and while I've had my own plans for more than a year on what issues I wanted to tackle and in what order, I think it's great to see these other ideas (no matter their age) and continually seek new ones that would provide more positive impact for the lodge.

We're on a two year officer cycle, so I've got some time.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2017)

Carl_in_NH said:


> Just arrived in the East, myself; guess I'm an old hand now, I've been here since Sunday afternoon.


Congratulations Worshipful Master!


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Jan 25, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations Worshipful Master!



Thank you, Brother Senior Warden!

1st prize - 2 years in the East.
2nd prize - 4 years in the East 

So far, it's been great. I'm really looking forward to the challenges. The only thing I know about the plans I've made for the future is that they will change as I progress down the road and find out how different things are from what I initially expected them to be. It surely is great to have such a wonderful collection of PMs in my lodge that can offer good counsel. The more difficult challenge is knowing when not to take their advice


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 25, 2017)

Carl_in_NH said:


> 1st prize - 2 years in the East.
> 2nd prize - 4 years in the East



Chortle!
First time in the east - Enthusiastic.  For me 1999
Second time in the east - Dedicated.  For me 2007
Third time in the east - Nuts.  For me 2008
Fourth time in the east - I'm in the line again so however crazy it takes being, I guess I am.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Chortle!
> First time in the east - Enthusiastic. For me 1999
> Second time in the east - Dedicated. For me 2007
> Third time in the east - Nuts. For me 2008
> Fourth time in the east - I'm in the line again so however crazy it takes being, I guess I am.


Wow! Talk about having an experienced veteran in the line! Salute Brother. They are lucky to have you. Once will be plenty for me but, like you, I will serve again if needed.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 26, 2017)

Implemented most of those ideas...our membership has increased year after year.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 26, 2017)

Blake Bowden said:


> Implemented most of those ideas...our membership has increased year after year.


That's great!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 27, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Chortle!
> First time in the east - Enthusiastic.  For me 1999
> Second time in the east - Dedicated.  For me 2007
> Third time in the east - Nuts.  For me 2008
> Fourth time in the east - I'm in the line again so however crazy it takes being, I guess I am.


Our current WM is in the East for the 3rd time(previous 2 were in other lodges in this jurisdiction) amd hes a 33rd

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 27, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Our current WM is in the East for the 3rd time(previous 2 were in other lodges in this jurisdiction) amd hes a 33rd


The Master of my mother lodge last year was the Master of a second lodge at the same time and had previously been Master of yet a third lodge.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> The Master of my mother lodge laas year was the Master of a second lodge at the same time and had previously been Master of yet a third lodge.



In many jurisdictions you're not allowed to serve in the east in parallel, though I don't think appendent bodies are checked.  In some jurisdictions there are also restrictions on serving as warden.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 27, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> In many jurisdictions you're not allowed to serve in the east in parallel, though I don't think appendent bodies are checked.  In some jurisdictions there are also restrictions on serving as warden.


I'm not surprised. I've learned that things can differ from jurisdiction to jurisdiction as well as from lodge to lodge.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 27, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Our current WM is in the East for the 3rd time(previous 2 were in other lodges in this jurisdiction) amd hes a 33rd


The sitting master over in #1 was master 10 years ago when I joined.


----------

